# Questions about competition circuits



## Morals (Jan 1, 2008)

Question about the different types (IASCA, USACi, MECA).

I use to compete in IASCA back in 90-95 here in MO. I got to go to the finals in 94 and 95. Then bought house, had kid and had to kinda quit the hobbies. 

Well my son is now 17 and is wanting to start to compete. IASCA is not really big around here anymore, most of the closer comps are in TN are MECA events. So we went to one in TN couple months ago and it was pretty much a let down. 10-15 cars. When i was competing back in the day, it was totally different. You would have 40-50 cars and they were all open to the public to look at and see the installs. Not so at this show. 

So i was like maybe its just a bad weekend. So i take him to the Finals in Lebanon. Cars are spread out all over the damn place, no one is really showing anything, even the high dollar SQ cars, just a couple had there trunks open. 

I mean when i went to the finals back in the 90s all the major vendors were there with displays and cars. At lebanon there was one tent and it was for soundstream and no one was even looking at it. 


Is this the norm for all the different circuits now, or just MECA. Is this all i can look forward to, showing up, getting in line, burping and thats it.

I realize SPL is the big thing now, but good god cant you atleast make the install look like something. Not just a uncarpeted box with 4 ports shooting out the side, with 249873204832 batteries sitting behind the box. 

OPS

sorry for starting to rant there.

anyway was just wondering if IASCA and USAC are the same.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Sadly things are a lot different now than they were in the '90s. Most of the early enthusiasm has been replaced with CRXs and duct tape. 
On a side note though, MECA world finals were today, that would have been one of the better ones to be at.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

I think most keep their SQ car closed. Until after judging? At least that is my honest opinion.


----------



## Morals (Jan 1, 2008)

maybe im just expecting to much.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

DAT said:


> I think most keep their SQ car closed. Until after judging? At least that is my honest opinion.


Most of us had our cars open all day both days for ppl, I know all the DiYMA team guys did. Anyone who asked was given a demo from me, even in between judging, but I was done by 1pm on Saturday.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

^ x2.

I've NEVER not let someone listen to my car.
I even had a guy in my class listen to my car in between judges. 

anyone who wants to listen to my car simply has to ask.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> ^ x2.
> 
> I've NEVER not let someone listen to my car.
> I even had a guy in my class listen to my car in between judges.
> ...



There is nothing worse than somebody who acts like its a big secret.


----------



## Morals (Jan 1, 2008)

i did get a couple pics of open cars, prob about 4 or 5 dif cars. I am just use to more cars and more show i guess. 

When i went to finals there were 30ish cars just in my class.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Morals said:


> i did get a couple pics of open cars, prob about 4 or 5 dif cars. I am just use to more cars and more show i guess.
> 
> When i went to finals there were 30ish cars just in my class.



That was in 90 what?


----------

